# Hedgies: They prepare you for parenthood



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just a short little story to share about the spoiled rotten little Lily. 

Last night I decided to give her a few mealies along with her frozen crickets. So instead of a meat baby food or wet cat food, I ended up giving her sweet potatoes baby food and broccoli/carrot baby food. Second time we've tried the broccoli/carrots, still no interest yet as you'll see...

After getting everything in her cage set and giving her a kiss on the cheek and plopping her back in, I shut off my overhead bedroom light, but left the fish tank light and the hallway light on, with the door open. Lily decided to ignore these and instead of running for her igloo right away, started going about her business. I was excited to get the chance to watch her do so, as I rarely get a glimpse into her habits and routines at night. (I really need to try figuring out how to set a camera or webcam or something up one of these days.)

She inspected her food and water dishes, dismissed both and went to check on the baby food dish. ...No meat?! Hmph. She turned her nose up and made her rounds to all of her toys to find her three hidden crickets. Double checked the food and water dishes, then went back to the baby food. ...Still not changed. Didn't you see my disapproval from before? :evil: She gave the dish a shove with her nose this time, then went back to double check the toys in case she missed any crickets. Nope...Got all of those. Maybe Mom's changed the baby food now... Trundled back over to the lid. How dare she? This stuff doesn't smell like food at all! ...So my quilly little toddler shoved the lid so hard that it went vertical and she shoved it into the wall, where the baby food kept it stuck there. And that, ladies and gentlemen and hogs, is how a hedgehog pulls the equivalent of a toddler throwing their bowl at the wall or on the floor. :roll:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

:lol: Best. Story. Ever.

I sympathize b/c I have recently raised a small child. I fear for my sanity because I am about to raise a little hedgie.  

~Katie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: Great story!
Hedgie bowls are a LOT smaller than child bowls! THAT'S reason #285 why we have hedgies & not children! :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I just realized it's not really a "short" story, but oh well.  And that's true, PJM! They're a bit quieter than small children as well, thankfully! :lol: Good luck with your small hedgie, Alastrina!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Omg, that is hilarious. What a little princess! At least this mess would be easier to clean than spaghetti off a wall, if that's any consolation.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I LOVED THIS STORY! i believe we all know how well Miss Lily is cared for. But we now know for sure that you are her slave. You have the information necessary to show that little hedgies have giant personalities and overwhelmingly large brains! Your little Princess continues to "out fox" you and keep you in order to get exactly what she wants. I think this is a great short story. A picture is not always worth a thousand words!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahahaha :lol: thats too cute! Ive been wanting to set up a cam or a web cam too so I can see her nightly routine lol.


----------



## veneskya2 (Mar 28, 2011)

What a diva! Best story ever!  I have been thinking of trying to figure out a way to put a camera up because Jovie is so secretive with her routine. She always retreats back to her igloo if she feels that I am watching her. :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The mess was easier than expected to clean up! :lol: Little cleaning solution sprayed on it and it wiped off pretty easily...Much easier than the mango baby food. :roll: 

Shetland - It took you this long to figure out? :lol: Just wait till you see her birthday pictures... I'm wrapped around her tiny little toes!


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

:lol: What a diva! 
I babysit a toddler, and it's definitely prep for parenthood. All it is is feeding, playing, and wiping up poop.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Love this story, though im more impressed your able to give your hog a kiss on the cheek?!



Lilysmommy said:


> and giving her a kiss on the cheek


 

If i tried this i would be speared by a thousand spikes! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What an awesome story  The funniest part was she wasn't content with a nose snub she was going to make a point with it going on the wall! lol This story made my day.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Tasha said:


> Love this story, though im more impressed your able to give your hog a kiss on the cheek?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: Hey, maybe someday with some patience! Though I did get lucky with Lily, she may be a little priss sometimes, but she's also a pretty calm little girl most of the time. I can give her kisses on the cheek and on the forehead if I move slowly and if she's already been calmed down from being dragged out of bed. Sometimes she's just not in the mood for it though, and then I DO get spiked in the face! :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

this kiss on the cheek part really made me smile because i kiss my Norma on the forehead :]


----------

